# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Mexican British Dragon?, did someone try it?

## ignorant1

Hi all, did someone try the products sold by this website? British Dragon

I know the real British Dragon company closed years ago but these are one of the most available and cheap steroids in my country, the other company is landerlan but they are very expensive.

Thank you.



Please don't post any contact information such as URLs, email addys, etc., It is against our rules.

----------

